# Bettafish - Finalizing the home



## Wannaberooted (Jun 24, 2012)

If I was a Betta I wouldn't mind living in there at all. Everything looks really nice. You put a lot of thought into everything.


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

Yep bubble nest means they are happy! It looks amazing.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

It's great! Only thing I would add is some stem plants that grow taller. Bettas love to rest in plants, near the surface. 

Bubblenests do not indicate happiness or health. Bettas will bubblenest in filthy water in those tiny cups, and when they are extremely ill. It's just an instinctual breeding behavior.


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

roud:VERY IMPRESSED!! Im going to be setting up a 5 gallon betta tank very soon, and then later on a 25 gallon tank as well. Your tank is inspirational!


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

I just purchased anubias barteri broad leaf as a stem plant. It is mid to high height and has really nice leaves he can use as a rest.

I will post a picture after it is finished being quarantined.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

There. Done.


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

Yeah that betta is set for life


----------



## Htwo0h (Sep 20, 2013)

Amazing tank, but the fish sure is an ugly lil fella.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

That is very pleasing.  Lucky betta to have such a nice home!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Outstanding !Wish more folk's provided as well for these fish.
Might keep an eye on temp with the light above the tank.
Might get a bit too warm although,anything under 84 degree's would be ok.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful tank. I have my betta in a big bowl looks like a gigantic wine glass I got a Michaels, mine would love to have a home like the one you have. Might have to upgrade him. I think you will be surprised to see your betta sleeping on the anubias plant. Mine uses his tall plants like a hammock and sleeps on them, its really cool to watch his lazy a** sleeping in a plant like a bed. I love the floating plants. You should give him a couple shrimp friends, or a snail..


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful tank set up!!!

Is your pH normally that low? If so, leave it alone , I don't chase any of the "H"s (pH, gH, kH).

Lori


----------



## Fiala06 (Mar 17, 2013)

Htwo0h said:


> Amazing tank, but the fish sure is an ugly lil fella.


ROFL



Very nice tank! Love how everything is just enough, nothing overdone.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

ughhhh this is perfect


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

It's stunning. Excellent work, and I love the choice of fish.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey man I love you setup, esp the lighting. What kind of bulb and fixture are you using? Also, just a word of warning, if you're not using ferts, that much light is going to start causing algae


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful tank and beautiful betta! I will 2nd the concerns about the lighting though. 1) watch the temps - it could get awfully warm with that light on AND the temps could fluctuate a bit too much from on to off. And you could get some algae from it as well. I would seriously consider getting 1 or 2 nerite snails for the tank. They are small and eat algae like there's no tomorrow. And tho they can breed in freshwater, the eggs wont hatch in freshwater so you won't have an explosion of snails going on. They are truly great little workers.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys  and I think my betta is pretty D: !

Anyways! Lighting is a 6.5K regular bulb. And the glass top prevents the tank water from being heated. I monitored the temperature for the whole week with the tank thermometer & digital TDS thermometer  the tank is always at a constant ~28C/~82.4F with the EHEIM Jager 50W (it does its job well ;D).

Also, pH is normally that low because I have an active substrate that buffers and keeps it at 5.5 - 6.0 so no issues with stability and no point in changing.

And lastly, with the use of floaters - my tank is slowly becoming more balanced and is preventing the tank from being a total green screen of algae (besides... I have a nice nanomag float if I ever run into a small algea problem).


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Good work.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice tank and nice fish!


----------



## AHGoodwin (Aug 21, 2013)

Both the tank and fish are beautiful. Great work! I am sure he will be very happy there.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice tank. I bought an all white "baby" Betta once and I suppose it would have turned out to look something
like yours. Likely wouldn't have stayed all white. Petco sells the "babies" at about 1" and considering it's no surprise
that he didn't make it past the third day. Was a couple of months back and I'm working on general tank health
before doing another.
If you get little 1/8th to 1/4 inch "hairs" on the older leaves of the plants, they would be dark and seeming to reach for the light.
Then that is telling you the Kh is too low. Don't know if Betta's need that low of Kh but if you don't get the hairs, then it's
probably not an issue anyway.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

The betta won't stay ugly. His colors will change as he acclimates to the want and grows more comfortable and as he ages.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful, serene tank and absolutely gorgeous Betta. The only thing I would add is some sort of stem/bunch plant he can rest in like Cabomba or Myrio. Mine often make use of theirs.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Very pretty boy, and wonderful tank!
I do suggest you give him a 'flop place' like a thick clump of plants. Bettas like flop places. They like to wriggle into plants or flop on them, and sometimes they do silly things like wedge their heads down into small spaces. Perhaps just thicken the java fern a bit? 

Bubblenest can mean several things: 
"I am happy!" 
"I see another male and I AM SHOWING OFF MY AWESOME" 
"Ooo, girl betta!" 
"I wanna make baby fish." 
The middle two are what you see in the bettas in cups. They're trying to be more interesting to the females around them. Bubblenests are a reasonable indicator of something going right, but they aren't definite.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

beautiful tank and a gorgeous fish


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Betta132 said:


> Very pretty boy, and wonderful tank!
> I do suggest you give him a 'flop place' like a thick clump of plants. Bettas like flop places. They like to wriggle into plants or flop on them, and sometimes they do silly things like wedge their heads down into small spaces. Perhaps just thicken the java fern a bit?
> 
> Bubblenest can mean several things:
> ...


I agree with the flop place. My betta loves to snuggle in with the carpet plants and get "stuck".


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Your marimo is not looking so good, are you dosing excel? Have you rotated them at all since they were put in? Most likely they are dieing because of the temperature, they prefer cooler waters (they can even be kept in the fridge). I have a hard time finding sites that are the same 'max acceptable temp' but everyone agrees that colder water is better for them.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

This is a dumb question, but what is the netting that you are using? I need some for a rimess tank, because I don't want my betta doing a Free Willy on me.


----------

